# Help swapping EMGs for Fishman Fluence



## flufferpuff (Feb 8, 2017)

I've read that Fishman Fluence's use a similar quick connect cable like the active EMGs use. Does anyone have experience swapping between the two? I know I'd need to install the push/pull mod for the Fluences but I was just wondering if you can basically drop them in like when you swap EMGs for different EMGs


----------



## SqWark (Feb 8, 2017)

Straight swap for EMG's. To access both of the two voicing you would have to, as you mentioned, install the push/pull pot or alternatively you could install a switch to do the same. 
I have done both (in different guitars) but now I only use the "active" higher output of the two voicing so for me it's just a plug and go.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Feb 8, 2017)

Yeah you will be stuck with one voice if you just replaced EMG. Also, you'll be missing out on the split-coil tones, which are IMHO, really great.


----------



## juka (Feb 8, 2017)

Sorry to disagree but Fluences need a bridge ground cable (for reference you can check the wiring diagrams on Fishman's homepage) which EMGs do not need/have.


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Feb 8, 2017)

Yep. Absolutely need a bridge ground. I tried installing mine without at first and BBBBUUUZZZZZZZZZZZZ. Not good haha.


----------



## flufferpuff (Feb 8, 2017)

Thanks for the advice everyone. Does anyone have any experience with the Carpenter signature Fluences? It's impossible to find a video demonstrating how those pickups actually sound compared to the Moderns


----------



## BearOnGuitar (Feb 8, 2017)

There are no Stephen vs Modern comparisons, and as previously said the Fishmans can be directly hooked up using the EMG wiring, but they need a ground wire since there will be some buzzing without one and will only be working in voice 1.


----------



## angl2k (Feb 9, 2017)

The Fishman has the same connectors as the EMG quick connect but AFAIK the cap value on the tone pot is different. So even with the 25K EMG pot it will sound a bit different than with the supplied Fishman pot.


----------



## juka (Feb 11, 2017)

As long as you leave the tone pot full open that shouldn't make a difference.
The resistor only comes into the equation when you start to turn the tone pot down, the different values should result in a different degree of treble cut then.


----------



## SqWark (Feb 11, 2017)

25K pot. Same as EMG


----------



## Asphyxia (Jan 26, 2020)

Necro bump. Didn't want to start a new thread though.
So you can change EMGs for Fishmans just need a bridge ground and you only get one voicing.
Can you do the opposite though. Switch Fishmans to EMGS.
Anyone tried? Wondering what the dual voice already set up would do. I don't need it, just wondering if it would screw up something.
I don't like Fishmans and have a set of 57/66s I love.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Jan 26, 2020)

Asphyxia said:


> Necro bump. Didn't want to start a new thread though.
> So you can change EMGs for Fishmans just need a bridge ground and you only get one voicing.
> Can you do the opposite though. Switch Fishmans to EMGS.
> Anyone tried? Wondering what the dual voice already set up would do. I don't need it, just wondering if it would screw up something.
> I don't like Fishmans and have a set of 57/66s I love.



I do it all the time with my Hetset on my Fluence wired guitar. Just use the main quick connect (the bigger one) and just tape the rest (other smaller quick connect for v2, and split wires) out of the way. Pots should be good.


----------

